

A first look at Tweetbot Neue - marban
http://www.mikebeas.com/2013/07/18/an-exclusive-first-look-at-tweetbot-neue/

======
nicholassmith
This isn't so much about the design of ios 7 as it is about the icons, which
are woeful in places. Good idea though, but to really make the point it should
have mocked the app up in the ios 7 style.

Interesting point about people liking the designer not the design, people
become very defensive over their personal preferences despite a drop off in
quality, or a sudden upheaval.

~~~
marban
A similar phenomenon in terms of functionality would be Gruber's Vesper app.

------
cuttooth
The icon in the article looks fine and the huge irony about iOS7 is that non-
Apple graphic designers voicing their disagreement have generally been nothing
but wrong.

Minor anecdote, but I'm overseas on vacation and was in a restaurant when one
of the waiters/runners almost freaked out when he noticed that I was running
the beta. He was completely enamored with it. Everyday, average people
absolutely love the design and that's what's going to be what matters in the
end.

------
devilcm3
can people just stop posting misleading titles?

its so disgusting how people like you lied to other viewers just to gain
pageviews to your website.

at least have some decency and write the link title truthfully.

you need not to explain why you did it, most would just press the X button
once they read the first line.

thanks for wasting my time.

------
andreypopp
You probably didn't notice but one of the Twitter account names in embeds is
pretty offensive.

~~~
eksith
Which one would that be?

~~~
andreypopp
The one written in cyrillic — @dieselboy's

------
JoshGlazebrook
I like the one about the icon looking like a blow up doll. lol

